# 14x6 or 14x8



## Tommy33 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking to pick up NL wheels and OL2's 28x9.5 all around, which size wheel would be the best fit? I've seen most running this set up with a 14x7, which has made me more concerned.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

what exactly are you concerned about??? i would go with the 14x7 but i would say to put them on 14x6 if you just have to because the rims will be more protected by the tire and will receive less scratches.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

just go with a 14x6 if you cant get a 14x7 what would concern you exactly???

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

if you get a 14x8 your tires will pop off the bead of the rim


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

6s or 7s will be fine. Not 8s. I have 9s on 8" wheels up front...beats the weewee out of the wheels. When one breaks, its 6" wheels for the 9" tires just because I can't get 14s in 7s.


----------



## Tommy33 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks. I was concerned with the tire ballooning too much. Sounds like I will be good to go.


----------

